
Diagram.Codes Studio – use a simple set of text conventions to generate diagrams - guessmyname
https://studio.diagram.codes/
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21615978](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21615978)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21830447](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21830447)

------
rajandatta
Does anyone know how this differs from PlantUML or Mermaid or GraphViz. The
LaTeX is interesting but not terribly helpful out of physical sciences. The
themes idea is good. Rest seems underpowered compared to the above.

~~~
VectorLock
This costs $35/User.

------
owenmarshall
Similar free software in this space: graphviz, which is infinitely
customizable but often difficult; plantuml, which is more focused.

~~~
seanmcdirmid
graphviz is the secret weapon of any good tool writer: instead of creating a
log as a list, why not just create it as a graph that can be rendered using
dotty?

------
ocdtrekkie
I love this idea. As soon as I pull out Visio to make a diagram, I tend to get
frustrated trying to figure out the design aspects. What arrangement I should
use and where to start. If I could just plot out all of the text, and let a
program generate a clean graphical representation, that sounds like a
gamechanger.

------
bobbydreamer
There's this [https://markmap.js.org/repl/](https://markmap.js.org/repl/)

------
spdebbarma
I really liked the beta but the pricing is just unfeasible for me specially
when there's GraphViz.

------
chii
i think for a diagramming tool, 35$/user is a bit too steep compared to all of
the available alternatives that already exist.

~~~
thelazydogsback
Even if it just saves you 30 mins of frustration, seems worth it to me...
However, it looks like you don't get even a locally accessible API to create
your own data-driven output outside of the GUI tool?

------
scg
Is there a browser-based version?

~~~
dragonshed
I saw this web version[0] linked in the thread[1] about a markdown to mindmap
conversion tool

[0] [https://www.diagram.codes/](https://www.diagram.codes/)

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22831015](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22831015)

